

The Washington Post has indefinitely shelved certain NSA stories - dsr12
https://twitter.com/apblake/status/563497852031492096

======
untog
A much better source:

[http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/media/2015/02/8561767/...](http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/media/2015/02/8561767/dean-
baquet-marty-baron-and-susan-glasser-dish-national-security-repor)

And this isn't actually a new thing. One of the criticisms of WikiLeaks is
that a lot of the material they released put people in very real danger
(agents in the field, informants, etc), and that's something newspapers have
been weighing up for a long time.

Of course, the trouble with this is that we don't know what the stories are,
so we can't judge if they should have been published or not. Another way of
saying it is that any speculation we make in this thread is likely to be
pretty pointless.

~~~
dredmorbius
I've submitted that here, though the clickbait title really sucks.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9009269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9009269)

------
mtmail
Mis-quoted.

Marty Baron ‏@PostBaron replied in the thread:

"@apblake I didn't say we held back "would-be scoops." I said there was
certain information at times that we chose not to publish."

